# Mauritius / Black River



## LONGUEVILLE (14. September 2006)

Wer hat auf Mauritius schon Erfahrung mit poppern und jiggen gesammelt ? Wo genau , in welcher Zeit und was ???


----------



## BIG WHITE (14. September 2006)

*AW: Mauritius / Black River*

hey,
ich war schon einige Male auf Mauritius, Black River wo es
früher mal das Centre de Peche gab, bis es abgefakelt wurde,
liegt im Südwesten von der Küste gehts hier sehr steil runter.
Man ist in wenigen Minuten im BlueWater- Bereich (600m und tiefer), daher fahren auch die meisten BigGame Boote von hier raus.
Jetzt die schlechte Nachricht, durch das Fehlen eines ausgeprägten Riffs (nur noch kümmerliche Reste und dazu total
überfischt) und den steilen Abgang  ist Jiggen und Poppern m.M.
"eher schwierig", wenn nicht gar zwecklos.

Mauritius ist vulkanischen Ursprungs und hat daher die Form
eines Kegels, überm Wasser wurde durch Erosion das Land
eingeebnet, unter Wasser gibts aber weiterhin steile Hänge,
daher kommen oder besser gesagt kamen früher Mal
Marline bis relativ nah an die Insel heran, war genial in 10 Minuten konnte man echt dicke Macairas fangen.

Die Ostküste geht ein Wenig flacher ab, schlecht zum Baden und Schnorcheln, fahren m.M. nur Hotelboote heraus, also
wenns überhaupt dann eher Ost/Südost, hier gibt es noch
einigermaßen intakte Riffe, vielleicht.......
Ich wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg, falls es klappt 
bitte unbedingt Photos.
Hab noch die Seekarte von damals, könnte bei Interesse
nochmals reinschauen.

Gruß#h 

Big White


----------



## ullsok (15. September 2006)

*AW: Mauritius / Black River*

http://www.fishingandhuntingsafaris.com
|wavey:


----------



## guifri (15. September 2006)

*AW: Mauritius / Black River*

da muss ich hin, ist doch klar.

so wie die das teil in den händen halten ....


----------



## Marlin1 (19. September 2006)

*AW: Mauritius / Black River*

Wir hatten ja schon darüber gesprochen.

Sogar Nacht Jiggen vom Boot aus ist möglich.
Fraglich ist wielange das wieder geht, wenn die Fische
am rudimentären Riff wieder regelmäßig beangelt werden,
wird die Herrlichkeit bald wieder zu Ende sein.
Denn Catch und Release ist in Mauritius ja eh ein schwieriges
Thema. Die langsam wachsenden Standfische am Riff, sind da jedenfalls schnell verangelt.
Aber bleiben wir mal optimistisch, dieses Jahr gings noch gut,
hoffentlich bleibts auch so ! Hundszahnthune, Stachelmakrelen,
(nicht nur GT), diverse Snapper und Grouper Arten zur Zeit
geht vieles ! Und das ist nicht so bekannt, deshalb auch noch nicht so überlaufen.
Viel Glück im Oktober !


----------



## FalkenFisch (19. September 2006)

*AW: Mauritius / Black River*



Marlin1 schrieb:


> Fraglich ist wielange das wieder geht, wenn die Fische
> am rudimentären Riff wieder regelmäßig beangelt werden,
> wird die Herrlichkeit bald wieder zu Ende sein.


 
Na ich hoffe, das hält zumindest noch bis April nächsten Jahres. Dann bin ich für 14 Tage dort unten mit der Family.

Haben die Boote entsprechendes Gerät dort (wie beim Big Game), oder muß ich mir etwas anschaffen/einpacken???


----------

